# "Silent" Diesel Generators



## tdipaul (Jul 30, 2015)

.

Does anyone have experience with this model or a variant?


----------



## AffgenAZ (May 15, 2017)

Paul:
What are you going to be using it for? We used to sell these units but have since stopped. They are hit and miss as far as quality and dependability goes.


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

At those prices for diesel I would think more miss than hit!


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 30, 2015)

AffgenAZ said:


> Paul:
> What are you going to be using it for? We used to sell these units but have since stopped. They are hit and miss as far as quality and dependability goes.


House backup power

"Hit and miss quality and dependability" is all I needed to hear!


----------

